# Let me in! Let me in! - Le Treport Aire



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've just returned from the type of holiday you wouldn't wish on anyone - I won't bore you with the details.

But one thing I would like to ask is - has anyone else had problems accessing the Aire in Le Treport off the D1915?
We used two Visa cards and one Mastercard and all were rejected although we had already used them the same day in France and were accepted elsewhere the following day at Auchen and other shops.
A generous French MHer used his card to give us access and we paid him cash.
We had quite a decent queue of vehicles behind us before we managed to get on site and felt somewhat embarrassed by the episode.
Perhaps the machine just didn't like UK cards, only Continental ones, but I wondered if anyone else had had a similar problem.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Le treport*

I think you are supposed to put your card in the slot in the front :lol: :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, Keith, as reported last month on the sites database.
We were there on the Wednesday, Visa Debit Card ok, but when we went back on the Saturday the bl**dy machine wouldn't take the card. Nor my wife's card, nor a Finn's card, nor a Frenchman's card.
We managed to get a council official to turn up, but he did bu**er all and blamed the banks.
Pity, cos it's a good aire as long as you stay on the side away from the industrial area, which was a bit noisy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pay*

The only time we have ever stayed, January 2010. Nobody came for the money. We had EHU too!

The French registered van next to us was using 2 x EHU's

I assume they have now installed a Credit Card Machine?

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

That's right TM. Nice looking machine with multilingual screens. But they only take plastic - not notes. I suppose that relieves them of the need to collect the cash or risk having the machine vandalised.
On entry you get a chit which has a code to be entered to get out. BUT if you don't lift the escape barrier within 24 hours the code expires and you have to pay for another 24.
The problem some of our contemporaries were having was that they couldn't pay the extra, even using the same card they used to get in. So they were trapped.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi never use our cards abroad only for a emergency since a card got eaten in a machine  we had a spare but the card was faulty leavening us short for money now we always take cash for the trip and extra just in case if the site has card only to get your ticket we drive off and cross them off in the book :wink: .


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

After my card was rejected in 2005 and I was made to feel a right whatsit. I now carry 1,000 euro's cash every where with me.

I never had this problem before chip and pin or FFxxx =>>>> EU

I would advise anyone who travels in Europe to carry enough cash for 2-3 day minimum. If your card won't work CASH ALWAYS DOES....
(Except in automated petrol stations)


Karl


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Friends had same problem over Xmas hols in the Alpe D'Huez aire which now also has a barrier & credit card system

the machine only appeared to be accepting French cards not ones from the UK or the Netherlands,

our friends went to the tourist board office who referred them to the swimming pool who referred them to the tourist board, eventually they got some official to meet them at the barrier & they got in, had same problem when they tried to leave & had to get the man back to let them out & to pay the man in cash


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Le Treport*

There loads of places to park in Le Treport apart from the aire. I hate aires where you need to use a card, some even just to get water.


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Sitting in the Le Treport Aire as I type this. The CC machine didn't let us in at the first attempt, saying that the transaction was interrupted. Second time of asking voila! We were in.

Couldn't quite understand why it was so expensive (€9.75) until we discovered by observation, that electric hook-up was included.

Haven't tried the water based facilities yet as we found the first working borne since a week ago (Mon. 27 Dec 2010) this morning in Montville (delightful Aire!) and filled every receptacle we could find. We're going to have our first showers in a week! Sheer bloody luxury!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We had the problem with the machine on Thursday 30th December but were only charged €8.60 including EHU.
Have they put the price up?


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah, yes, well, I THOUGHT I saw €9.75 on the machine, but looking at the ticket, it says €8.95, so yes, on that basis they have put the price up... by 35 cents!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

pnewbery said:


> Ah, yes, well, I THOUGHT I saw €9.75 on the machine, but looking at the ticket, it says €8.95, so yes, on that basis they have put the price up... by 35 cents!


The Barrier at Tregastle Aire was also faulty for us. It would let people in but not out as they didn't have a ticket to use to pay at the machine. I could get the Smart out so I was driving around and around to getting new tickets to help people get out. It also failed safe completely on three occasions for days while we were there. Max stay 7 days. We got it free as you pay on the way out but it wouldn't accept any cards and the barrier was open.

The Air at Boulogne sur Mere would not accept cards when we were there, it said the aire was full but it was almost empty. What was happening was people were tailgating other out so not recording their departure. It was also regecting some cards. The ticket was used to access the Bourne.

They were installing the system at Quiberon Aire when we were there in the summer.

The Aire at Arzon's credit card machine worked very well but the borne was not working. This site was barrier controlled.

John


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done, pnewbury

See my notes above and give yourself enough time to get out before the 24 hours is up. 

TC


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The machine at the Le Portel Aire in Boulogne was out of order a few days ago. 
But the barrier bar was up and EHUs were available for free although no water was available.
About a dozen MHs were taking advantage of the free leccy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€uros*



pnewbery said:


> Ah, yes, well, I THOUGHT I saw €9.75 on the machine, but looking at the ticket, it says €8.95, so yes, on that basis they have put the price up... by 35 cents!


That is getting very close to Campsite Money.

ACSI Sites start at €11 out of high season and that includes winter sites in some Ski Areas.

TM


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, we did get out of Le Treport well within the 24 hours with no problems. Checked the waterworks at the borne on the way out, all functional.

We're now sitting in the Aire at Le Portel which still appears to be free with free electric hook-up. There were two guys messing about with the barrier and control box, and it appeared to work correctly when they tested it. However, they left the barrier up and drove off giving us the thumbs up. Somewhat bemused, I drove up to the barrier and was expecting it to fall as I did so, but it didn't. So I got out and started to use the pay machine when the chaps from the MH near the barrier came out and said "Non, Non!, C'est gratuite! Ze courrante iz free!". I thanked them profusely and drove in. I'm sure they were here three weeks ago when we started our mini sojourn into France. We had to pay to get in that time, but when we left the next morning, the barrier was up and we just drove through.

Here's hoping it's still up when we try to leave for the chunnel on Thursday!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We tried Sunday afternoon with several cards and none would be accepted. Another GB van tried too but to no avail. A great shame as it is very popular and there was room.
The price was 8.95 which is excellent as every van gets electric for that it's not just a 2 euro skt on the service point!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: €uros*



teemyob said:


> pnewbery said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes, well, I THOUGHT I saw €9.75 on the machine, but looking at the ticket, it says €8.95, so yes, on that basis they have put the price up... by 35 cents!
> ...


That is fine if you can find one OPEN in that area :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'We tried Sunday afternoon with several cards and none would be accepted. Another GB van tried too but to no avail. A great shame as it is very popular and there was room.'

I've sent an email to the local Tourist Office to report the problem - I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Merde!!!!!!!!!! is what we had to say :lol:


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a thought, the card we used to successfully access the Le Trport Aire yesterday, was a Nationwide Gold Visa Card. I think the Visa part might be the relevant bit. I'm wondering if the failed attempts were using Mastercards?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

pnewbery said:


> Just a thought, the card we used to successfully access the Le Trport Aire yesterday, was a Nationwide Gold Visa Card. I think the Visa part might be the relevant bit. I'm wondering if the failed attempts were using Mastercards?


No mon ami we tried everything


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh well, I can only think it must be some kind of bug in the banking system network then. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't, but they'll still get their bonuses!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Bankers! 
Don't you just love 'em!


----------

